# بناء وتصميم المشافي 1



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،

في المرفقات ما قدرني الله لجمعه عن بناء وتصميم المشافي هذا والله ولي التوفيق


يتبع ان شاء الله 



-----------------------------------------------------


كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

*بناء وتصميم المشافي 2*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،


ارجوا من الله ان تستفيدوا من المعلومات في المرفقات هذا والله ولي التوفيق


يتبع ان شاء الله............


-----------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 مارس 2007)

*بناء وتصميم المشافي3*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،،

الى هنا كل ما املك عن تصميم وبناء المشافي وسوف أحوال ان شاء الله في ايجاد المزيد هذا والله ولي التوفيق





----------------------------------------

كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## mohamed shmran (28 مارس 2007)

مشكور يامهندس


----------



## yassersamman (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات وإذا أمكن شيء عن تصميم المشافي النفسية وأقسامها


----------



## mtc.eng (27 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك وثبت اقدامك 
ارجو منك ارسال معلومات او مخططات او رسوم لغرفة او بناية جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي ادا امكن


----------



## كريم العاني (28 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

اخي بارك الله فيك فهذه معلومات جدا مفيدة وخاصة لي لاني الان اعمل بتنفيذ مستشفى ضخم جدا يحتوي على كثيرمن الاقسام والمباني ولقد استفدت كثيرا من معلوماتك فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عمرو ياسين (1 مايو 2007)

نشكرك على حسن تعاونك معنا وننتظر المزيد في هذا المجال


----------



## al_fuad (2 مايو 2007)

جزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
ولقد استفت منه كثيراُ


----------



## troy555 (19 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيكم العافية على هذة المواضيع المهمة


----------



## أبو الخليل (23 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا، وفعلا هذا تخصص نادر لدى المهندسين الطبيين


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (23 مايو 2007)

الموضوع جيد برجاء توضيح كيف يمكن حساب احمال الرياح والزلازل


----------



## فاروق سعيد (24 مايو 2007)

]نشكرك على حسن تعاونك معنا وننتظر المزيد في هذا المجال[/quote]


----------



## tigersking007 (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس محمد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خباب (1 يونيو 2007)

:1: هل يوجد اى مقياس عالمى لعدد مهندسى وفنيين الصيانة للمستشفيات وكيف يعتمد ذالك


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السيوطى (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا:77:


----------



## meito (3 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.عز (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات الغزيرة القيمة


----------



## حاتم المهندس (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## bassel hatem (3 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
صراحة كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع في الانترنت منذ مدة و لم اوفق 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المسلم84 (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يوجد في الملف المرفق تصميم مشفى على برنامج الاوتوكاد

طبعا هذا التصميم هو تقرير لمادة هندسة المشافي في الجامعة من تنفيذي انا واصدقائي


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (7 أغسطس 2008)

و الله يأخى جزاك الله خير على مجهودك و مواضيعك الجميله


----------



## م ج طنطاوى (7 أغسطس 2008)

ملف الاوتو كاد به مشكله.....


----------



## المهندس ايوب (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## جمانة وليد (11 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية موضوع كتير شيق و مفيد


----------



## alaa_husien (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله الف خير اخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين على الملفات


----------



## أبو مريم المهندس (19 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة جادة (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس لأنني فعلا كنت بحاجة ماسة لهذا الموضوع ولكن: ارجو منك رجاء حارا اذا كان في نفس هذه المواضيع مترجمة الى النجليزية لحاجتي بها بدرجة كبيرة جدا .
اذا توفر لك الوقت غدا لأنني لدي مشروع يجب تقديمه يوم الاربعاء


----------



## هامات الثريا (24 فبراير 2009)

رائع جدا .. 
نتمنى ان تزودونا بتصاميم ..


----------



## علاء1981 (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا جزيلا لكل مشارك​


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

مشكووووور جدا اخي المهندس / محمد 
على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع وعلى مشاركة الممتازة 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blackhorse (4 مارس 2009)

دائما سباق وفى القمة ومواضيعك بناءة مشكووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (6 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
أبوعبدالله


----------



## حسن علوش (13 مارس 2009)

مشكؤر يالطيب الك ؤ لكل من شارك بالمؤضؤع


----------



## Arch_art (3 مايو 2009)

بسم الله
ارجو قبولي عضوا في منتداكم الرائع
احيي جميع المهندسين الاعزاء
واخص بالذكر المهندس محمد يامن


----------



## amod (5 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ووفقكم لما فيه منفعة المسلمين


----------



## سامر العارف (5 مايو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك 
ونحن بانتظار المزيد....*​


----------



## bio_mahdi (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
يسلمو كتير


----------



## عماد الحمداني 1966 (7 مايو 2009)

اسناذنا الفاضل المهندس محمد المحترم 
اقدم لك شكري وتقديري على هذه المعلومات الثمينة واتمنى لك دوام الموفقية


----------



## almathhji (8 مايو 2009)

جزا الله الاخ خير الجزاء معلومات مهمه و مفيده 
شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ريمون سليمان (10 مايو 2009)

محتاج اسعار ترصيص غرفة اشعة 
[email protected]

thank you


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مايو 2009)

امل القاء الضوء على شبكة تمديدات الغازات الطبية 
والغازات المطلوبة بغرف المرضى - العمليات - العناية المركزة 
واية معلومات تخص التنفيذ والاستلام والاختبارات المطلوبة للتاكد من 
جودة وسلامة التنفيذ


----------



## أبورضا (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي وأسال المولى عز وجل أن يجعل ماقدمته في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## مجد_الدين (25 يناير 2010)

*thanks*

peace be up on you 
thank you very much that was a big help


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

مشكور يامهندس


----------



## احمد-يسين (3 مارس 2010)

*اخي بارك الله فيك فهذه معلومات جدا مفيدة وخاصة لي لاني الان اعمل على تصميم مستشفى ضخم جدا يحتوي على كثيرمن الاقسام والمباني ولقد استفدت كثيرا من معلوماتك فجزاك الله خيرا*​


مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## shihab.s (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمدالعريقي (1 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abrahim2003 (17 مايو 2010)

ياطيب يااخ العرب شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## forat65 (31 يوليو 2010)

شكرا من القلب الى القلب الكبير


----------



## عمار المتوكل (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات


----------



## م قتيبه (1 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور جدا على الموضوع


----------



## bme-fuad (2 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك ويزيد فضلك
انت دائماَ بعطاءك تثلج الصدر
في ملاحظة : بالنسبة للنوع السقف الجديد المستخدم جاهز مع التهوية والاضاءة ايش رأيك فيه 
إضف الى ذلك هل يتم وضع مغسلة للجراحين عند مدخل العمليات وماهي الإعتبارات التصميمية لذلك ؟
Thank you again


----------



## mohamad alfadel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## dr.salem (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لهذه الملفات القيمة ..


----------



## aboelfofo (28 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ياطويييل العمر


----------



## حسام الوراقى (1 مارس 2011)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً أخى العزيز


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (19 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## bio_mahdi (29 ديسمبر 2011)

يعافيك


----------



## bio_mahdi (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك خير


----------

